# Your MasterCard With LCD Display



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Hope youre doing greatHere I am with another interesting piece of news for you all! MasterCard recently revealed its plans for a new card that will sport an LCD display with on-screen keyboard! Wow, isnt it awesome guys, a card with its own display that will display owners Name too. What do you think guys, will this type of advancements be introduced soon enough? Above all, will this trigger safe banking experience?

Cheers

Maneer Puri


----------

